# problem in compiling/installing ports



## Anti_Evil (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

I've downloaded the Port collection via "csup" software, but when i try to build them:

```
make install clean
```
I get:

```
make: dont know how to make install. stop.
```

Can anybody help me about this problem ?

Thanks.
Hadi


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2009)

Are your ports actualy in /usr/ports? (referring to this post)


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jun 29, 2009)

my fault, sorry.

Actually the configuration in cvs-supfile was wrong.

Thanks for attention.
Regards,


----------

